# Bimmerfest Highlighted in New BMW 3-Series Commercial



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, that gave me goosebumps


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Bimmerfest = religion :rofl::rofl:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Very Cool!


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I wonder if BMW paid for the footage :dunno:

Ed


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Just saw it air during the Daily Show... Immediately recognized the Fest!


----------



## tobandals (Apr 21, 2004)

I love this commercial! I especially love the first clip, from The Hire series, The Follow. That's my car, the same year, model, color, options.... I didn't know I had a gettaway car! I guess I need to check out that bank down the street.


----------



## akovan (Aug 3, 2007)

hey guys

this is ak, the producer on this tv spot. i found the bimmerfest footage through this site and youtube. i wanted to thank everyone who helped out with providing footage for us to screen. this was a fun project and hope you like the spot

ak


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

Well done! It's one of the best bmw commercials ever. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

akovan said:


> hey guys
> 
> this is ak, the producer on this tv spot. i found the bimmerfest footage through this site and youtube. i wanted to thank everyone who helped out with providing footage for us to screen. this was a fun project and hope you like the spot
> 
> ak


Thanks for doing that ak.

Hopefully you can make it to Santa Barbara next Spring to join us for Bimmerfest 2008!


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

akovan said:


> hey guys
> 
> this is ak, the producer on this tv spot. i found the bimmerfest footage through this site and youtube. i wanted to thank everyone who helped out with providing footage for us to screen. this was a fun project and hope you like the spot
> 
> ak


Aaron. Really nice one :thumbup:
Did you use the same voice over guy as the Lexus commercials?
Next time throw in the 'Ultimate Driving Machine' somewhere; that is where everything starts.


----------



## Jony-Ibanker (Oct 26, 2007)

tobandals said:


> I love this commercial! I especially love the first clip, from The Hire series, The Follow. That's my car, the same year, model, color, options.... I didn't know I had a gettaway car! I guess I need to check out that bank down the street.


COULD SOME ONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT MOVIE THAT SCENE WITH THE GIRL KISSING IS FROM?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Pretty in Pink. Molly Ringwald and Andrew McCarthy. Greak flick :thumbup:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

A few people were wondering what BMW Film the 'getaway car' section was from so here it is.


----------



## googoomas (Apr 17, 2007)

Best Car Commercial Ever!!!!


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the voice over announcer?

Nevermind. Got it. He's Will Lyman...


----------

